# Getting out of a stand???



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a question for you guys out there. I've ran into problems in the field where there are deer all around me when it's time to quit hunting. What's the best way to scare them away without scaring them away for good? I've snorted at them to try spook them and it works pretty good but I'm wondering if that's just educating them or what. Any advice or previous observations would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i wouldnt do anything, wait till them deer are gone. when u make sounds you are only teling the deer that they r not alone and somethings is there. i usually wait untill they r all gone unless its really late and pitch black then just go.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Actually Kevin you must be in the process of leaving your stand at the end of legal shooting time. 
I usually carry a pocket of rocks that I will throw in another direction and that usually gets them going.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

The problem I have with staying late is I hunt in high oak trees in the coulees and sometimes getting down is hard when I can't see my tree steps. I've heard of the rocks thing and think that might work. Any more ideas? I've also heard of people carrying coyote calls and giving a howl or two to scare them away. Anyone tried that? Thanks for the help.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I have resorted to barking like a dog, lmao, it works and they still come back everytime, haha.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

i usually just start climbing down. If its dark enough where they can hear you but not make out what you are you should be fine, it works just fine for me and I have some of the same deer under me quite a bit.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I got out of my stand on Saturdaynight and the deer in the field slowly moved away but weren't really spooked. There was, however a deer in the trees that snorted at me as I walked along the field. If I would have know that one was there I might have waited a while. But, you could wait forever. They just didn't seem that spooked and I won't hunt that stand for at least another week.


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

You should be alright, I have had a doe snort at me and then come back 1/2 hour later.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I found the best way for me so far to scare the deer out of the field...and they come back time after time is to do a quick coyote howl. I just do it quick without a howler, but If you have a howler bring it with and I guarantee that will scatter deer as quick as you can blink..its actually quite humerous too


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm going to purchase a coyote call I think and hope for the best. Should be a good night for a hunt this evening. Time will tell


----------

